# uninstall U - Player



## lizagaye (Mar 1, 2011)

hi, i installed u player but it keeps crashing. there is no uninstall option in add/remove programs. i am using vista. thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check the program folder to see if there is an uninstall folder.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Uninstalling uPlayer*

Removal and uninstallation of all uPlayer components is easy. Follow the directions below:


From the *Start Menu*, select *Programs*
Under *Programs* right click on the *uPlayer *folder.
Select *Delete* and then confirm deletion. uPlayer is now removed.


----------



## lizagaye (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks guys, you rock! ray:ray:


----------



## countrydj (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi spunk.funk..

I followed these instructions after I found them on the u-player web site.
All this does is remove the shortcut from the list.
If I go into Windows Explorer C:\Program Files\uPlayer all the files are still there.
If I then click on uPlayer.exe the program loads.
This proves that the program is NOT removed.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Download RevoUninstaller then. Allow it to load up all your programs and when it is finished find u-player and right click on it. Then select uninstall and let Revo do the work.


----------



## countrydj (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Headpred...:wave:

I took your advice and downloaded RevoUninstaller.
However, when I ran it uPlayer did not show.

I just decided to search the registry and delete all reference and then delete the directory from C:\Program Files.

Anyway, the program looks good so I'm glad you mentioned it.

Thanks,

John C


----------

